# Long term rentals in Valencia



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a good long term rental from Valencia down to Denia, so anywhere in between.

Can anyone recommend a good agent or any people that I can rent direct from. Have a budget of about 700 euros per month.

thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Graham Hunt who comes on this site should be able to help


----------



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there,

Kind of torn between Valencia for work and transport links to London and Madrid.
However the beaches at Denia! 

We are looking for a 3 bed property (2 bed and an office) and are happy with anything with space, that is not behind 8ft walls.

We can always work on the budget. I have a 2 year old daughter and when moving to Spain a newborn also so we need something suitable and happy to push more euros for the best deal.

If anyone can help I would be very appreciative.

thanks!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

cgh said:


> Kind of torn between Valencia for work and transport links to London and Madrid. However the beaches at Denia!  We are looking for a 3 bed property (2 bed and an office) and are happy with anything with space, that is not behind 8ft walls.


From EXPERIENCE - if the transport thing is important - base life on that. I found that driving to and in Denia off season is OK - but in summer (done it once and will ONLY be once) was dire. 

The 8ft walls thing - I'd want'em - You only need one unwelcome visit and you'll know why - I'd top it with razor-tape and broken bottles! - an buy a Rottweiler that you keep "hungry".


----------



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

The rottweiler is a good idea I think, but it will hamper rental abilities.
I guess the 8ft walls are there for a reason, but in that case we would need a little space. Does Valencia have 24 hour security services, you know the ones that if someone breaks in they come round within a certain time and bring their own rottweilers?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Companies like Securitas (Securicor) and Prosegur offer alarms (including man activated) & services - 24*7. You can also contract secure key boxes and such so they can enter. 

ime however they generally send the boys in Blue (or Green) who are allowed to shoot. In our area - the lads are often there in less than 5 mins.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

I would agree with Chris about one thing, the traffic, however i still don't see Spain as a dangerous place. Really it depends what you want from life where you go. Personally I am happier in a place that is more Spanish than an expat haven like Denia but I know plenty of people down that way who like it. My main gripe with that sort of area is the gossip and Little Britain attitude that it is easy to fall into. However I realise than some people don't really want to cut that umbilical cord from the homeland.

As for the kids moving to Spain, or many other places, is one of the best things you can do for them. I have a 16 year old and two little ones at 4 and 2 years old and they are in their element here.


----------



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Grahunt,

Thanks for that advice. Issue I have is I may have to go back to London for a few days at a time, so figured the expat community may have its benefits for her. She isn't british but speaks fluent English and so would have a group to at least communicate with from the offset.

If anyone can recommend a place that has a good balance I would be grateful. Can a place in that area really have a good balance of spanish character, and local expat support? Or do we Brits abroad tend to colonize and destroy?

Oliva was recommended to me, as was just sticking to Valencia where it is a city with a mix.

thanks as always!


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

cgh said:


> Hi Grahunt,
> 
> Thanks for that advice. Issue I have is I may have to go back to London for a few days at a time, so figured the expat community may have its benefits for her. She isn't british but speaks fluent English and so would have a group to at least communicate with from the offset.
> 
> ...


I am obviously biased but there are enough English speaking people in and around Valencia to have that connection if required but it is not in your face all of the time. There is an international women's group who are ladies who lunch, there are all sorts of groups on Xing, Ecademy, Linkedin etc... that are based in the area and of course loads of Brits bought in the boom years and many are still here. 

The difference is you are still living in Spain and ossibly more importantly a vibrant part of Spain with loads of cultural events and life. I wouldn't go as far to say this but a friend who visited Denia/Javea recently said that he was the youngest person there, he is in his 50's. Now I am sure that many people can jump in here and say I am .... years old and live there and I know .... people who are younger but broad generalisations are that areas such as that are for retiring or semi retiring. 

Oliva for example has more of a Spanish population in the main town, not Oliva Playa but Oliva itself. 

My recommendation would be to come out for a week or so if possible or at least an extended weekend and see whether you get the right feeling in any of the places firstly. Then decide.


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

I have just moved back to the US from Valencia and would recommend you look on idealista and fotocasa websites. People list their rentals direct and you can avoid paying high agents fees. Idealista has English on their site too. It is definitely a renters market and you should find a good deal if you look. People are desperate to rent their holiday homes so don't be afraid to negotiate. Good luck!



cgh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a good long term rental from Valencia down to Denia, so anywhere in between.
> 
> ...


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

Pardon me for two posts in a row....I would have to agree with Grahunt on the Javea Denia thing. I love both places to spend a weekend or the day (often did since my hairdresser and doctors were there and some really good friends) but you will live a more expat life in Spain. In fact the Spanish who live there don't seem to have any desire to socialise with expats. You also have the issue of only valenciano being taught in the schools in Javea. As for transport - Valencia city in and around is going to offer the best links to Madrid and London. Denia is going to take 1 hour + to the airport and same to get to Valencia Nord for train to Madrid. 

Also if you think the beach in Denia is nice, check out Xeraco. Beautiful and close to Valencia - Cullera is nice too but different. Hey, you are only renting so you can sign a 6 month lease to start anyway......


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Javea supports 2 international schools, so plenty of Brits under 50 (not saying you have to be under 50 to have kids obviously but plenty of us are!) That's a good hour to Valencia though so if you'll be doing the journey regularly you'll want to be up a bit. Denia, Oliva, Gandia, all have beautiful beaches, in fact it's the same amazing long stretch of golden sand.. our girls of 3 and 9 are loving every minute so far, it's a wonderful thing you are considering doing for your kids.

If planning to work from home, make reliable broadband and a phone line already installed a rental prerequisite - you can't take it for granted, nor can you rely on a line being laid quickly. Should be fine along the coast, but if you look inland at all or older properties, it's important to be aware of,

Good luck!

Maya


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

Good point, Maya...and how could I forget the phone!! Always a challenge in Spain even in Javea or Pedreguer (had houses in both places). Also, had a short term rental on La Sella (Denia/Pedreguer) of all places where Vodafone and Movistar had no signal!!So good advice, make sure a landline exists or has been there previously and also check your mobile provider too by using your phone at any house you consider. You can easily be deceived in Spain, thinking "this is a new house surely it will have phone and internet"....not always the case! 





Buenosdiaspet said:


> Javea supports 2 international schools, so plenty of Brits under 50 (not saying you have to be under 50 to have kids obviously but plenty of us are!) That's a good hour to Valencia though so if you'll be doing the journey regularly you'll want to be up a bit. Denia, Oliva, Gandia, all have beautiful beaches, in fact it's the same amazing long stretch of golden sand.. our girls of 3 and 9 are loving every minute so far, it's a wonderful thing you are considering doing for your kids.
> 
> If planning to work from home, make reliable broadband and a phone line already installed a rental prerequisite - you can't take it for granted, nor can you rely on a line being laid quickly. Should be fine along the coast, but if you look inland at all or older properties, it's important to be aware of,
> 
> ...


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Good points on the phone issue. I have just had a three week battle with Telefonica for a client, which I won because I know how to get past the front and find ways around stuff but it is sooooooo frustrating to have to do that. 

As regards not using an agent, as an agent I am bound to say this, but be careful with private rental contracts. If you find one get someone who knows the contracts, ie an agent or lawyer to check it out for you. Also on the other hand, be careful with agency contracts. This weekend some people who came to see 10 properties with me last week and chose from another agent are using me to check, translate and make sure the contract is valid and useful for them rather than stacking the cards in the landlord's favour.

Seven international schools around Valencia although I do agree that there are a lot of expats around Denia/Javea who are not over 50, I have youger friends there, the impression is that is how it is.


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

grahunt said:


> As regards not using an agent, as an agent I am bound to say this, but be careful with private rental contracts. If you find one get someone who knows the contracts, ie an agent or lawyer to check it out for you. Also on the other hand, be careful with agency contracts.


I suggested idealista for rental as a good place to start. It also gives you a good idea of rental prices in many different areas. There are many hard working agents who don't charge exorbitant commissions (I was one too!) and earn every penny they make. I did find as the sales dried up however, some agents were charging silly money for rentals...2 months rent for a one year contract! - one from the owner and one from the renter. That is absurd. I rented my own home through said website and saved a bundle..so did the tenant. Good advice on the contract that it is wise for the renter to pay someone to review the conditions - be it an agent, gestor or lawyer for sure.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

EllieC said:


> I suggested idealista for rental as a good place to start. It also gives you a good idea of rental prices in many different areas. There are many hard working agents who don't charge exorbitant commissions (I was one too!) and earn every penny they make. I did find as the sales dried up however, some agents were charging silly money for rentals...2 months rent for a one year contract! - one from the owner and one from the renter. That is absurd. I rented my own home through said website and saved a bundle..so did the tenant. Good advice on the contract that it is wise for the renter to pay someone to review the conditions - be it an agent, gestor or lawyer for sure.


Wow that is just abusive on prices. However most agents have always done that at least in the area I am in. I think it is also abusive to charge both buyer and seller 3% each on sale, which is why I never did it but agents now do it even more because they feel they need to earn the maximum from each sale as they don't know when the next one will be. Lots of agents have always been abusive and so it is best to be careful.


----------



## cgh (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

Seems we will settle on a suburb of Valencia and will travel there soon to find a nice place to rent. If we really have to go to Denia for a beach haunt it will have to be a day trip or a weekend break.
Plus I think work will suffer if the beach is nearby! Call of the sea if you could say that, and btw in this doom and gloom, mess and bankruptcies rife, here is a tip. On a clear night go take a walk barefoot on the beach. Works a treat!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

We have Spanish friends in Valencia - and my wife worked there for a couple of years.

If you'll be commuting - be aware that in summer many locals move the family out to "beach" homes - The traffic to/from the city is HORRENDOUS. 

Valencia is notorious amongst Spaniards for being home to some of the less disciplined drivers too - red light jumping was (maybe still is) rife. 

I suggest looking for somewhere that has a decent rail link to the centre - or wherever you'll be working.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

grahunt said:


> I think it is also abusive to charge both buyer and seller 3% each on sale,


3% seems a bit high - but it's common in certain parts of Spain for buyer/seller to split costs. I recall that some agents had problems before charging 5% total - in fact were closer to 3% total. But with less agents out there - maybe this allows them to push the fact. Direct deals with owners is better - BUT DO NOT SKIMP on a gestor and make sure the contract is safe.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Costings and Commissions*



chris(madrid) said:


> 3% seems a bit high - but it's common in certain parts of Spain for buyer/seller to split costs. I recall that some agents had problems before charging 5% total - in fact were closer to 3% total. But with less agents out there - maybe this allows them to push the fact. Direct deals with owners is better - BUT DO NOT SKIMP on a gestor and make sure the contract is safe.


Still common practice around Valencia Chris. Agree with the transport issue. I recently broke my collarbone and couldn't drive for 8 weeks. Being in a Pueblo with transport links was a lifesaver compared with being on an estate somewhere in the motntains.


----------



## EllieC (May 19, 2008)

*!*



cgh said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Seems we will settle on a suburb of Valencia and will travel there soon to find a nice place to rent. If we really have to go to Denia for a beach haunt it will have to be a day trip or a weekend break.
> Plus I think work will suffer if the beach is nearby! Call of the sea if you could say that, and btw in this doom and gloom, mess and bankruptcies rife, here is a tip. On a clear night go take a walk barefoot on the beach. Works a treat!


I don't care what anyone else says, Valencia rocks! It is beautiful, managable size-wise and simply a lovely city with fantastic weather. You don't need to go to Denia for beaches my friend, you have them 10 minutes from the city! And the port is lovely too. If you want to drive 40 minutes down the coast go to Xeraco...one of the most beautiful beaches anywhere. Natural and lovely...particularly September through June when they are empty. Good choice....you'll love it. P.S. - I would rather drive with the valencianos than the madrilenos any day! I envy you.....


----------



## karenb (Oct 29, 2008)

cgh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a good long term rental from Valencia down to Denia, so anywhere in between.
> 
> ...


if you are still looking for somewhere a friend has a place not far from gandia, if you want more details send me a PM


----------



## Chris Murphy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Villa Rental*



cgh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a good long term rental from Valencia down to Denia, so anywhere in between.
> 
> ...


I own two properties in Pedreguer (SNIP) and if intrested please call me on 07786082587


Regards

Cjris Murphy


----------

